# Overclocking intel C2D 3.0Ghz processor Safe?



## fran1234 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi,
Is it possible to Overclocking intel C2D 3.0Ghz FSB 1333Mhz processor?
Upto what frequency can one overclock it?
Is Overclocking intel C2D 3.0Ghz FSB 1333Mhz processor Safe?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

Its safe and its possible. Frequency depends on the rest of your config and your cooling system plus your luck!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes its safe..BTW OC depends on Mobo... Intel Mobos wont support OCing AFAIK...


----------



## amitash (Oct 17, 2008)

post your mobo model, procy model, RAM model frequency and timings, PSU and well see if we can help u out


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

I wud say, there waz a dedicated threead for this already, but allt eh same...hhh, rig plz

And want a detailed intro, see this;
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442


----------



## Power_user_EX (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats ur C2D Model coz the extent of OCing also depends on the model and the base speed.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 18, 2008)

E8400 duh, wich oder C2D is 3Ghz?


----------

